# My little collection:



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi to all,

Today I make a bit tidy up of my collection so I think in make some pics ans share with you:

General pic that I "normally" use:









Waxes and sealants:









Dressing, interior clean and Quick Detailers:









Clays, glass and polish:









Wheels, rims, metal polish and shampoos (yes I have APC mixed, earn time :thumb::









Big size:









Some MFs and pads:









Well, this is what i have actually... we will work for more 

Saludos!


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

nice collection dude :thumb: which swissvax do you use ?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

luis_rivero said:


> nice collection dude :thumb: which swissvax do you use ?


I use Zuffenhausen one but I think to upgrade to BOS/Concorso...

Sold me one of yours :thumb::thumb:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

try glasur too :argie: a little more durability than BOS and similar finishes


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

A new add to my collection:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Last adds...

An order to Shinearama, perfect and fast









Order here in Spain...









Some aquapel...









And a 3M sample kit for try it... all free.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice collection :thumb:

How do you store your waxes in your hot climate?

How did you manage that 3M stuff for free?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tunero said:


> Last adds...
> 
> An order to Shinearama, perfect and fast
> 
> ...


Do you do this professionally? I'm just wondering why you've ordered so much Last Touch and FK #425?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> Nice collection :thumb:
> 
> How do you store your waxes in your hot climate?
> 
> How did you manage that 3M stuff for free?


Thanks!

The waxes are stored in a fridge I have in the garage, in the vegetables deck :thumb:

The 3M stuff if for test it, by me and my detailers friends, I have to part it... as possible.



charlie53 said:


> Do you do this professionally? I'm just wondering why you've ordered so much Last Touch and FK #425?


No, I am and amateur... I am student :thumb:

2nd Last Touch gallon was order by mistake... I notice the mistake when I open the box :wall: :wall:

I have bought 2 FK #425 gallon because me and my friends have order many gallons to USA and it has cost very little... we also order some FK 1000P wax... but I dont want another wax... but maybe now I regret it a bit.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

NICE :argie:


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey mate, I have quik detailer, seems that you need.. :lol:


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Nice collection matey.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Now Im thinking in buy a Swissvax Master Kit... but I dont know what to do... if buy it alone, buy with Shield, BOS or Mistery...

A big doubt... but I need to save a bit more of money...



alexf said:


> NICE :argie:


Thanks!



b3n76 said:


> Nice collection matey.


Thanks!



F. Premens said:


> Hey mate, I have quik detailer, seems that you need.. :lol:


I need mor #425 xD xD, send me two gallons more :lol::lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice collection


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

-tom- said:


> very nice collection


Thanks mate!!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

New wax in my collection...

A basic SV... 









...maybe soon a big brother


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cracking kit there mate :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Cracking kit there mate :thumb:


Thanks Edward!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Well... new things have arrived :doublesho Most of it I think I am the first in Spain... freak?

The new Wash&Wax of Meguiars... 









I have read good things... lest try it 









The new 4inch pads! I cant wait for try it!!


















Yeah! An appron! LOL









A friend gave me a sample to test it... I trust him without try it before   









Durging a meeting, a friend talk me about this... smells good... so... another thing to try it  









This is for a friend... in Spain is not sell...









Yes, I am freak :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I am jealous! That the 2010 stuff?


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I am jealous! That the 2010 stuff?


Yes dude, three first are 2010 new products... I cant wait for try it... but right now I have to study... tests time


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

New things....

Some things I divide with some friends...

Three gallon of air freshneer 
-Citrus
-Cherry
-Green Apple

10 liters of Bilberry, 5 liters of Tar&Glue and 10 applicator pads 





































More soon :detailer:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Well... an update on my "hardware" collection... a new pressure washer!

Is a Karcher K5.700, I can feel more power and is faster to charge up the pression than my old one machine.





































I love how it looks!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

nice collection mate i thought i had alot you've put me to shame


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

wadoryu said:


> nice collection mate i thought i had alot you've put me to shame


Thanks!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol Tunero = Mucho loco !!! 

Amazing collection.


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice collection, Have you tried the 3m scratch remover via machine ?


----------

